# 24" DJ wheels on 26" frame



## Richie Rollz (Aug 14, 2009)

Fellas,
As always thank you guys in advance for your insight. I have a blk mrkt 357 with 26" wheels, as designed. now i have heard some fellow riders say that they put 24" wheels on their 26" frames and slammed the chainstays a little bit to get a shorter rear end. 
My question is are any of you guys runnin 24" wheels on a 26" mtb DJ frame. 
Someone noted to me that it makes the bike tighter, more manuverable, and easier to manual... overall easier to pump and jump with.
I can note that my rear tire constantly eats my butt when im tryin to pull, like on a step up.. 

What can you guys tell me about this?

Thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can't slam it any more just because you put smaller wheels on it... Unless you didn't have the tire clearance... or you slotted the dropouts more.

It changes the geometry... BB drops. The stays still won't be as short as on a dedicated 24" frame. Not really good things... But it will give you more clearance between the seat and the tire.

I've done it before... it wasn't necessarily good or bad... just different... But I do prefer how my frame (intended for 26") rides with 26" wheels.


----------



## Richie Rollz (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks XSL Will, Im interested in trying this, but hesitant on shelling out the dough for a 24" wheelset for obvious reasons. But i'm hearing from a few peeps that they love this setup. I have a 24" cruiser to swap front wheels and i would just have to put together a rear wheel, OR just try one of my buds bikes out


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I would borrow your friends wheelset, throw them on your frame and see if you like the feel. If not then nothing lost. Personally I would not like the feel of a lower BB and different head angle using 24" wheels on a MTB. That is why I built my USB Molly up so I could have that 24" bike with proper BB height and head angle and have my Nob as is with 26". Depending on where I ride I choose one or the other.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I ride a Bansee Scratch, with 24's and 2.6" tires. This frame was designed for 24" or 26" wheels. I definitely can slam the rear wheel 'more' with 24's at this tire width. I really like this set-up, so I can't say if I'll ever try 26's on it or not...

I'd suggest a long-term test run on 24's (as long as possible...)

Tom P.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Demo-9 said:


> I would borrow your friends wheelset, throw them on your frame and see if you like the feel. If not then nothing lost. Personally I would not like the feel of a lower BB and different head angle using 24" wheels on a MTB. That is why I built my USB Molly up so I could have that 24" bike with proper BB height and head angle and have my Nob as is with 26". Depending on where I ride I choose one or the other.


Head angle would not change. Both ends of the bike are lowered by the same amount.


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone ever done a 26" up front and a 24" in back? it would slacken the head angle any other benefits?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Smoke324 said:


> Has anyone ever done a 26" up front and a 24" in back? it would slacken the head angle any other benefits?


Did it once on my hardtail to take it down a DH course. Haha. And I had a Bighit that came from the factory with a 24" rear and a 26" front.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

don't do it. if it was designed for 26" tires then run 26" tires. i did it on a NS suburban and hated how it felt. The BB was crazy low. it actually became harder to manual. i hit sprocket easier. It destroyed how the bike felt. i ended up selling it later.

there are alot of good 24 specific frames if you really must try it but i wouldn't recommend it.

if you want your 357 to fill more "flickable" then get some lighter parts for it. spend your money on some nicer, lighter parts and the drop in weight will make the bike ride nicer.


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Did it once on my hardtail to take it down a DH course. Haha. And I had a Bighit that came from the factory with a 24" rear and a 26" front.


Lol, makes me wonder what they were doing when they were assembling it


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

You are better off buying a 24" specific frame. I ran 24" wheels on my steelhead and to wasnt so fun, rear end was super long, bb extremely low, just not good in my opinion. I have a custom Standard byke co. 24" The chainstays are 13.75"...............its what you call SLAMMED


----------



## Richie Rollz (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr.SBC said:


> You are better off buying a 24" specific frame. I ran 24" wheels on my steelhead and to wasnt so fun, rear end was super long, bb extremely low, just not good in my opinion. I have a custom Standard byke co. 24" The chainstays are 13.75"...............its what you call SLAMMED


THATS DEFINITELY SLAMMED! Maybe its time to build a 24" DJ???


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr.SBC said:


> You are better off buying a 24" specific frame. I ran 24" wheels on my steelhead and to wasnt so fun, rear end was super long, bb extremely low, just not good in my opinion. I have a custom Standard byke co. 24" The chainstays are 13.75"...............its what you call SLAMMED


Let's see PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermes475 (Mar 1, 2007)

I used to have a dobermann pinscher that I put 24's on. I hated the smaller wheels although they did make it a little easier to 180. IMO stick with what the frame was designed for and I just like how the larger wheels roll on the dj's.


----------



## Richie Rollz (Aug 14, 2009)

true! gotta love how those two sixers roll!!!


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

Beware BMX frames have a different sized rear spacing than mountain bike frames. 110mm BMX rear vs 135mm mountain rear. There are some mountain frames that are made with a 110mm rear spacing but, that isn't the norm. 

So what I am trying to say you can use 24" cruiser rims with mountain hubs for the rear and as long as your running a quick release fork up front without disk brakes you could also pull off a 3/8" axle BMX hub. The only reason why I think you would want to run a BMX hub up front would be to save weight.

There are frames like the Azonic Steelhead and the older KHS DJ200's that come with movable rear V brake mounts for 24" or 26" wheels. I have both frames and found that I prefer 26" wheels.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Standard 24" suspension geo frame- 









My rigid-


----------

